
False SCMP Story on Chinese Technology Hikvision NYC AI - jhonovich
https://ipvm.com/reports/hikvision-scmp
======
msie
I can't stand crappy reporting. The only effective way crappy reporting can be
exposed is through other reporters. Unfortunately, the consolidation of news
companies results in less competition and less overwatch.

------
ngcc_hk
Sigh. But Ipvm? Would anyone notice?

